# Hoosier Wood Works White Oak Soap Rest Giveaway!



## Admin (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been trying to get a giveaway going here on SoapMakingForum so it's with great exuberance I announce the formation of the Hoosier Wood Works White Oak Soap Rest Giveaway!


​
From Hoosier Wood Works: 





> Extend the life of your favorite bath soap with this white oak soap rest. White oak is the strongest, most rot-resistant wood in North America and will last for years. Wide, deep grooves allow water to drain away and air to circulate around your bar of soap, extending its useful life. No more “gucky” soap!
> 
> If a lot of soap residue does build up on the soap rest, simply toss it into the laundry! Each soap rest is sanded and left unfinished - no oils to go rancid, no finish to wear away.And don't worry about this soap rest rotting away like pine and other species of wood will. This soap rest will be around for a looong time!
> 
> ...



​
*Prizes:*

First Prize - One (1) White Oak Soap Rest, and one (1) Lifetime Supporting Membership here at SoapMakingForum

Second Prize -  One (1) White Oak Soap Rest, and one (1) Annual Supporting Membership here at SoapMakingForum

Third Prize - One (1) White Oak Soap Rest

*Rules and Entry:*

Sign up is quick and easy,

- Have 25 posts on the forum
- Post to this thread *once*.

If you have less than 25 post at the closing of this giveaway your post will be removed.

*Drawing:*

On October 29th I will close this thread and draw three (3) winners on October 30th. I will then contact those winners directly to let them know they have won.

To purchase these great products please follow these links.

Hoosier Woodworks by hoosierwoodworks on Etsy

http://www.hoosierwoodworksstore.com/

From everyone at Hoosier Wood Works and SoapMakingForum we wish you luck!

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to  Entries must be received by October 29th, 2014. Void where prohibited. Please allow 6-8 weeks for delivery. International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds fun!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 29, 2014)

This does sound fun!


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 29, 2014)

Woot woot!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 29, 2014)

Fun Fact: I love fun facts!


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 29, 2014)

Who doesn't?


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 29, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## kylie_au (Sep 29, 2014)

I love wooden soap holders.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 29, 2014)

I love free stuff!  Especially when it's soap related!


----------



## Jstar (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooo this is nice! *Love* those holders!

And the fun facts is cool too..heard of Ironsides, but never knew they were made of oak..how cool is that?


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 29, 2014)

Love wooden soap dishes


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wooden soap dishes are awesome.  I keep two in the shower.  Customers love them too.


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 29, 2014)

The soap holders look really nice!


----------



## LBussy (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh definitely in. Thanks Hoosier!


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting... count me in!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Hoosier!

Also, it was interesting to read about the USS Constitution. I had heard of "Old Ironsides" but I had forgotten if I even knew how it got the nickname.

SunWolf -

Hop over to the Photo Gallery and give compliments or just say hello to new people in the Intro section. 

Is this naughty of me to suggest?

hmpriv -

Please read the the requirements in the first post because there is a 25 post requirement. But you still have time to make it. :smile:


----------



## neeners (Sep 29, 2014)

sounds fun!!  now time to start posting!  lol


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I don't know if I can get to 25 posts...every time I have a question, I find a thread already there answering it.  I never even get to ask my questions because you guys are so awesome!!  :clap:   


I'll give it a good shot though, I would love one of those soap holders!!

ETA:  oh look, this is post #20, I can get to 25 no problem!!  Yay!


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooooh! A nice wooden soap dish. Eventually I'll have to hunt for my favorite to sell.


----------



## Aline (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's my post....!


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 29, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 29, 2014)

Those look wonderful. Would love to put my first real bar of soap on one


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice soap rest. I like.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been searching all over the web for these!  :clap:


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 30, 2014)

I wasn't up to snuff much but the soap forum and a contest; made my night tonight.  Just love those holders.  All great needs in one great place! Thanks.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it!  I'm in like Errol.


----------



## Relle (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm in as well as Errol, no need for anyone else to post as I'll win:smile:.

*Rules and Entry:

*Sign up is quick and easy,

- Have 25 posts on the forum
- Post to this thread *once*.

If you have less than 25 post at the closing of this giveaway your post will be removed.


----------



## Susie (Sep 30, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## Sinful7 (Sep 30, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 30, 2014)

The idea of tossing the soap dish in the laundry is great!  I will try this the next time I have a soap dish with lots of residue.  The product is very attractive in its simplicity.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 30, 2014)

The White Oak is a glorious tree!  They are my absolute favorite; used to picnic under one as a kid that was over 400 years old. The old ones tend to be a wide as they are tall with horizontal branches. The demise of a white oak is rarely due to aging of disease - they're usually blown over by wind because their roots are as horizontal as the branches, but shallow.

http://contosdofelix.blogspot.com/2012/10/pictutes-of-big-oak-tree.html

If I had a millions dollars I'd become the Johnny Appleseed of white oak trees!

I'd love to have a white oak soap dish; but would be happy to buy one - maybe he's got some other white oak creations he'd sell.


----------



## Tizzy (Sep 30, 2014)

This is super cool!


----------



## LazyUmbrella (Sep 30, 2014)

my cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## lsg (Sep 30, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 1, 2014)

I love wooden soap holders! Would love to try these.


----------



## summerflyy (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my ! The soap dish is really pretty !


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Thanks Hoosier!
> 
> Also, it was interesting to read about the USS Constitution. I had heard of "Old Ironsides" but I had forgotten if I even knew how it got the nickname.




 I've had the privilege of touring 'Old Ironsides' at least 3 times (used to live 1 hour away from it), and have always loved the ship and the history behind why they chose white oak to build it.

 Count me in!

 IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 1, 2014)

Please count me in too! I love it! Thank you !


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Oct 1, 2014)

Love the soap dish so I am in!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Oct 2, 2014)

I need this


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 2, 2014)

AHHH! Giveaway!  Yippee!  PS: I am a Hoosier


----------



## Ann Marie (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2014)

What fun! Please enter me in your giveaway.


----------



## JennH (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kikajess (Oct 2, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds interesting love the soap dish.


----------



## siobhan1011 (Oct 2, 2014)

They look lovely .


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 2, 2014)

These are lovely! Good luck all!


----------



## tklechak (Oct 2, 2014)

I could really use this !!! Timm ........


----------



## bodybym (Oct 3, 2014)

How fun!


----------



## Donna (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow!  They look lovely ...count me in.


----------



## froggybean37 (Oct 3, 2014)

These look great! Would love the chance to win!


----------



## LanaBanana (Oct 3, 2014)

Sign me in. It is a lovely soap rest!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the great giveaway.  I really like the design onf the soap rest.  Please enter me for a chance to win!


----------



## Jencat (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh nice!


----------



## reinbeau (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello, I am helplessly addicted to soapmaking (and amongst great company!!)


----------



## twinmom (Oct 5, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## KatsKreations (Oct 6, 2014)

I need one of those!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Oct 6, 2014)

With the move to California, my beginner's soapmaking activities had to be put on hold and I have not been to the forum in ages. What a great thing to come back to! Blessings to the hard-working admins and all the members who are so willing to share their passion with others.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 6, 2014)

OMG this is so awesome! Yea!!!


----------



## Jeanea (Oct 6, 2014)

Woohoo count me in


----------



## thunderwagn (Oct 16, 2014)

Does making my 25th post here count? If so, count me in ☺


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for doing this!  I'm in!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 19, 2014)

They're beautiful!


----------



## QuanahRose (Oct 21, 2014)

I appreciate the opportunity to participate.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 23, 2014)

Ooooh fun! Those look really nice. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Oct 24, 2014)

This sounds like fun. I need to check in more often. :/


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 26, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## KSwiderski (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2014)

Amazing soap dishes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Admin (Oct 30, 2014)

I really appreciate everyone taking the time to enter this giveaway! Hoosier Wood Works is a quality provider of white oak soap rest so if you don't win one today I highly recommend heading over to their website and purchasing them for yourself. I have one and I love it. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/hoosierwoodworks

http://www.hoosierwoodworksstore.com/

The winners for this drawing were selected using random.org, a random number generator. I consolidated all members with more than one posts in this thread to a single post, then removed those members not meeting the 25 posts requirement. I then entered posts number 2 - 73 in the random number generator. 

With post numbers being the entry numbers, the winners are:

First Place: 20 - Aline

Second Place: 16 - Hazel

Third Place: 33 - LazyUmbrella

Congrats! I will be in contact with you here shortly. 

Again I want to thank Hoosier Wood Works for this awesome giveaway and ask agin that you please be sure to visit their site! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/hoosierwoodworks

http://www.hoosierwoodworksstore.com/


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yay, congratulations winners!!!


----------

